# À peine le capitaine a-t-il été mort qu'il a pris le commandement - concordance des temps



## Pierre Simon

«À peine le capitaine a-t-il été mort qu'il a pris le commandement...»
(_Dumas, Le comte de Monte-Cristo_)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Voici deux phrases :

1. A peine le capitaine fut-il mort qu'il prit le commandement...

2. A peine le capitaine était-il mort qu'il a pris le commandement...

Tout d'abord, sont-elles correctes? Deuxièmement, est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre leurs sens?

Merci d'avance


----------



## itka

Tes phrases sont correctes.
Il y a une différence de sens, mais extrêmement subtile. La deuxième phrase fait plutôt un "état des lieux" au moment où "il prit le commandement", alors que la première énonce les événements du récit.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Merci beaucoup, Itka.

Donc est-ce qu'il y a une bonne raison de l'emploi du passé-surcomposé dans l'extrait de Dumas?


----------



## JiPiJou

Je trouve au texte original un côté plus théâtral : c'est un peu comme l'emploi du présent ; on voit la scène, on imagine quelqu'un racontant l'histoire. Comme faisait dire Erik Orsenna à son institutrice (dans "La grammaire est...") : "c'est un temps qui prend son temps."

Avec "était" et "fut", ce sont des événement brusques, impersonnels, qui ne font pas ressortir le drame. "Il est mort : vous prenez le commandement. Rompez !"

Peut-être est-ce mon imagination !


----------



## itka

> Donc est-ce qu'il y a une bonne raison de l'emploi du passé-surcomposé dans l'extrait de Dumas?


Mais qu'est-ce qu'une "bonne" raison ? L'auteur a choisi d'écrire au passé composé, (il aurait pu choisir le passé simple, mais il ne l'a pas fait) donc, tout naturellement, il est allé vers le temps correspondant marquant l'antériorité et l'accompli, le passé surcomposé.

Il aurait certes pu choisir de mettre ce verbe à l'imparfait suivi d'un participe passé adjectival (je ne crois pas à un plus-que-parfait ici) :
_"A peine le capitaine était-il mort qu'il a pris le commandement..." _Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, cet emploi conduit à comprendre : Dès qu'il constate le fait que le capitaine est mort, il prend le commandement.

Il a préféré marquer davantage la notion d'aspect accompli, c'est son choix d'écrivain de noter ainsi la succession rapide entre les deux procès, _à peine_ le premier procès est-il accompli, que la page est tournée, le second s'actualise...

Je me permets de souligner au passage qu'on a ici un bon exemple de passé surcomposé... pour tous ceux qui me disent depuis des mois qu'il n'existe pas ou qu'il n'est pas correct !


----------



## Pierre Simon

Je m'excuse, mais je reste un peu confus.

La citation ci-dessus est un 'morceau' (?) de discours direct, et je croyais que l'emploi du passé simple ne serait pas convenable au discours direct. Ce que je n'arrivais pas à comprendre bien était pourquoi Dumas avait choisi le passé surcomposé ('le capitaine a été mort' avec deux participes) plutôt que le plus-que-parfait ('le capitaine était mort') ce qui me semblerait plus 'simple', plus convenable au discours direct. Maintenant, si je vous ai bien compris, dans ce dernier cas le verbe ('était') est, en fait, à l'imparfait suivi d'un particpe passé adjectival.  J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi vous dites que vous ne croyez pas à un plus-que-parfait ici.

Excusez-moi pour toutes les erreurs, et merci d'avance


----------



## itka

Au temps d'Alexandre Dumas, le passé simple était sans doute plus courant qu'aujourd'hui à l'oral, mais ici, il ne s'agit pas de langage parlé ! 
C'est bien dans un roman que tu as trouvé cette phrase ? Pourquoi dis-tu qu'il s'agit de "discours direct" ? J'ai l'impression au contraire que nous sommes en plein récit. Non ?

Et même si c'était le cas, pourquoi le plus-que-parfait serait-il plus simple ou plus convenable ? Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire...
D'autant moins que les temps surcomposés s'emploient plus facilement en langage parlé que par écrit...

Pourquoi je ne crois pas à un plus-que-parfait... parce que le participe passé  dans cette construction peut se voir attribuer des compléments. 
_A peine était-il complètement mort...
A peine était-il bel et bien mort..
A peine était-il mort et enterré...
_


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> Pourquoi je ne crois pas à un plus-que-parfait... parce que le participe passé  dans cette construction peut se voir attribuer des compléments.


Et parce qu'on ne peut pas mettre un plus-que-parfait en _avoir_ dans le même contexte (suivi d'un passé composé). 
_À peine le capitaine avait-il démissionné, que l'autre a pris le commandement._
Ou si ?  J'ai rencontré plein d'autres temps dans la « subordonnée » (surtout passé simple et imparfait, mais aussi le présent ou un autre plus-que-parfait), mais jamais le passé composé.

Cela dit, je n'ai pas trouvé le passé composé après _À peine était-il mort_ non plus.


----------



## itka

Il me semble qu'on pourrait... ça ne me choque pas du tout, mais dans l'exemple d'AD, je ne le _sens_ pas... Dans ta phrase, ça va très bien...
Au bout d'un moment à se répéter ces phrases, on n'entend plus rien ! Je ne sais plus maintenant ce que je trouve bien et qui ne va pas !


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout d'abord, considérez-vous _a-t-il été mort_ comme le passé surcomposé du verbe _mourir_ (comme _a-t-il eu souffert_) ou comme le passé composé du verbe _être_ suivi de l'adjectif attribut _mort_ (comme le serait _a-t-il été souffrant_) ? (Je pose la question, car vous ne me semblez pas tous du même avis sur ce point…)

Sinon, à l'oral – puisqu'il s'agit en effet d'un discours direct –, je dirais :

_À peine le capitaine était-il mort qu’il a pris le commandement_…
_À peine le capitaine avait-il démissionné qu’il a pris le commandement_…

Contexte du _Comte_ :


> — Oui, dit Danglars en jetant sur Dantès un regard oblique où brilla un éclair de haine, oui, c’est jeune, et cela ne doute de rien. À peine le capitaine a-t-il été mort qu’il a pris le commandement sans consulter personne, et qu’il nous a fait perdre un jour et demi à l’île d’Elbe au lieu de revenir directement à Marseille.


----------



## Aoyama

> Tout d'abord, considérez-vous _a-t-il été mort_ comme le passé surcomposé du verbe _mourir_ (comme _a-t-il eu souffert_) ou comme le passé composé du verbe _être_ suivi de l'adjectif attribut _mort_ (comme le serait _a-t-il été souffrant_) ? (Je pose la question, car vous ne me semblez pas tous du même avis sur ce point…)


C'est une bonne question. Je pencherais pour 





> le passé composé du verbe _être_ suivi de l'adjectif attribut _mort_


, qui cadrerait avec l'aspect "oral" du contexte.
_À peine le capitaine était-il mort qu’il  prit le commandement _… devrait être également possible.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Cette discussion m'a fait retourner a mon livre de grammaire où, au cours de mes recherches, j'ai tombé sur les exemples suivants :

«A peine les avais-je eu quittés qu'ils s'étaient reformés»
(_Proust_)

Un exemple clair d'un 'plus-que-parfait surcomposé', n'est-ce pas?

Il y a deux autres exemples d'un plus-que-parfait non surcomposé : l'un conjugé avec 'avoir'; l'autre avec 'être'.

«Elle était à peine sortie de la chambre que la porte s'ouvrit»
(_Bourget_)

«A peine Kyo avait-il fait cent pas qu'il rencontra Katow»
(_Malraux_)

Ah ha!  Enfin le mystère commence à s'éclaircir!!  Ce qui est difficile pour un anglophone avec une connaissance limitée de la langue française (comme moi) est le fait que le plus-que-parfait anglais s'emploierait pour traduire tous les exemples ci-dessus.

Donc, si j'ai bien compris la question (touchons du bois), l'équivalent de notre citation originale au plus-que-parfait serait : «à peine le capitaine avait-il été mort, qu'il pris le commandement...».  Autrement dit, 'le corps du pauvre capitaine était encore chaud lorsque....'


----------



## itka

> 'le corps du pauvre capitaine était encore chaud lorsque....'


 C'est exactement ça ! 
...et bravo pour "ta connaissance limitée de la langue française"... c'est un bel exemple de litote !


----------



## Pierre Simon

Oh là là !!  Finalement!!

Merci M. Proust et, surtout, merci Itka  

Je vous suis reconnaissant de votre aide et votre patience inépuisable !!


----------



## CapnPrep

Pierre Simon said:


> Donc, si j'ai bien compris la question (touchons du bois), l'équivalent de notre citation originale au plus-que-parfait serait : «à peine le capitaine avait-il été mort, qu'il pris le commandement...».  Autrement dit, 'le corps du pauvre capitaine était encore chaud lorsque....'


Oui, toutes les variantes proposées de la citation originale veulent dire la même chose, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on les comprend (plus ou moins) facilement qu'elles sont toutes correctes. Peut-on vraiment associer un plus-que-parfait surcomposé (ou un plus-que-parfait du verbe attributif _être_, peu importe) à un passé simple, comme dans ce dernier exemple ? À mon avis, non, mais mon avis sur ce genre de phrases est purement théorique…


----------



## itka

> «à peine le capitaine avait-il été mort, qu'il pri*t* le commandement...»


Bien entendu, il ne s'agit pas d'une phrase qu'on peut dire autrement que pour expliciter son sens. Ça me paraissait évident et j'ai négligé de le préciser, mais tu as raison de le faire, c'est parfaitement théorique.

Par contre, si on regarde les citations que nous fournit Pierre Simon, on peut voir que plusieurs constructions sont non seulement possibles mais dûment attestées en littérature et tout à fait acceptables dans le langage courant.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Il paraît que aucun de vous ne va mettre deux passé composé ... Donc... peut-on dire aussi "À peine le capitaine a-t-il démissionné, que l'autre a pris le commandement." ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, ce serait tout à fait possible, en particulier si la démission du capitaine est récente.

_À peine le capitaine *a*-t-il *démissionné*, que l'autre *a pris* le commandement._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je mettrais bien aussi deux imparfaits.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, deux imparfaits serait également possible, mais ne se dirait pas dans les mêmes circonstances. En particulier, cela ne conviendrait à mon avis pas dans le contexte du _Comte de Monte-Cristo_.


----------

